# Conqueror Fuzz



## Jbanks (Feb 26, 2020)

This thing sounds wild. It takes a couple minutes to warm up all the transistors. When I first turn it on I get nothing, then a spit, then a roar of fuzz. The fasel inductor does make a nice Q tone that you can sweep. It is a very harsh, gated style fuzz, so beware.  At least it looks really cool with the white enclosure.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 26, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> This thing sounds wild. It takes a couple minutes to warm up all the transistors. When I first turn it on I get nothing, then a spit, then a roar of fuzz. The fasel inductor does make a nice Q tone that you can sweep. It is a very harsh, gated style fuzz, so beware.  At least it looks really cool with the white enclosure.


Sweet!!
I don’t think that transistors warming up thing is normal...
I’ve made about 10 of these and none of them did that...


----------



## Barry (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Jbanks (Feb 26, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Sweet!!
> I don’t think that transistors warning up thing is normal...
> I’ve made about 10 of these and none of them did that...


Hmmm. I was curious if other people had that issue. At least it works at some point!


----------



## zgrav (Feb 26, 2020)

I built the pedal and it has a lot of range in its fuzz and is pretty smooth overall.  Powers up instantly.


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 26, 2020)

Is it possibly that 470 uF capacitor that is soaking the voltage on startup?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> This thing sounds wild. It takes a couple minutes to warm up all the transistors. When I first turn it on I get nothing, then a spit, then a roar of fuzz. The fasel inductor does make a nice Q tone that you can sweep. It is a very harsh, gated style fuzz, so beware.  At least it looks really cool with the white enclosure.


Should not be gated either.  See you in the Troubleshooting forum, I have some ideas.


----------

